# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  هندسه یا منحنی برای تایم باقی مونده؟؟؟؟؟

## aria_mo

سلام
چن تا سوال
1-بین این دو مبحث کدوم یکی رو بخونم با توجه به زمان باقی مونده؟
2-از هندسه کدوم مباحثش راحت تر یا زودفهم تره؟
3-منبع خوب واسه این دو مبحث چیه؟به زمان باقی مونده هم توجه کنین
تنکس

----------


## aria_mo

کسی نیس کمک کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## WickedSick

ببین بستگی داره
اگه بتونی کلیاتی رو از هندسه جمع کنی بهتره چون احتمال داره ۲ تاشو جواب بدی
ولی منحنی کلا ۲ تا میاد که یکیش عموما سخته!
اگه از من میشنوی منحنی رو بخون ولی هذلولی رو نه
هندسه هم تناسب + شکل های سه بعدی رو بخون. اون اوایل هندسه هم عموما تستاش ساده ان(اون که میگه زاویه فلان چند درچه است و اینا)
کتاب هم خط ویژه!

----------


## aria_mo

> ببین بستگی داره
> اگه بتونی کلیاتی رو از هندسه جمع کنی بهتره چون احتمال داره ۲ تاشو جواب بدی
> ولی منحنی کلا ۲ تا میاد که یکیش عموما سخته!
> اگه از من میشنوی منحنی رو بخون ولی هذلولی رو نه
> هندسه هم تناسب + شکل های سه بعدی رو بخون. اون اوایل هندسه هم عموما تستاش ساده ان(اون که میگه زاویه فلان چند درچه است و اینا)
> کتاب هم خط ویژه!


خط ویژه تست به اندازه کافی داره؟؟

----------


## aria_mo

کس دیگه ای نیس کمک کنه

----------


## WickedSick

> خط ویژه تست به اندازه کافی داره؟؟


یس

----------


## aria_mo

up

----------


## aria_mo

ینی هیچ کی نی کمک کنه

----------


## Neo.Healer

بنظرم کل نحنی رو بخون با فصل4یا2هندسه

----------


## amir 1378

هندسه خط ویژه

----------


## aria_mo

> هندسه خط ویژه


کدوم مباحث؟؟؟

----------


## yasser0411

> بنظرم کل نحنی رو بخون با فصل4یا2هندسه


اگه دوران مدرسه تو هندسه خوب بودین حتما هندسه اما اگه نه و تاحالا هم چیزی ازش نخوندین منحنی ها خیلی سریع تر جواب میدن
اما اگه قبلا یه چیزایی خوندین و تو دوران مدرسه هم تو هندسه خوب بودین هندسه پیشنهاد میشه

----------


## amir 1378

> کدوم مباحث؟؟؟


 هندسه واستدلال  تشابه

----------

